# Okay maybe you union guys are right!



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

After yesterday at work I almost went crazy on my boss for one reason or another but thats besides the point. I want to join the union I know there isn't much work now but It can't be any worse then what I got now.

I would like to join 134 but cant find any real good information about applying. 

Anyone know who I should contact?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

calimurray said:


> After yesterday at work I almost went crazy on my boss for one reason or another but thats besides the point. I want to join the union I know there isn't much work now but It can't be any worse then what I got now.
> 
> I would like to join 134 but cant find any real good information about applying.
> 
> Anyone know who I should contact?


http://www.ibew.org/
Upper right hand corner:thumbsup:


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

that was fast! thanx man!


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

dont forget to pay your dues while NOT working for the uni..


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You will be happy,

Find a small to midsized shop full of republican company lifers most of which who were organized in.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I used to knock the Union too untill I saw some of their work. And let me tell you, I was really impressed. I wish I had my camera. It looked text book. As does most of their work, so you cant really knock them too much. They have their place in the food chain just as much as the Independant Contractor. Different strokes for different folks. For some guys it works for them. And some of them are lucky enough to be in really good companies that really take care of their people.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The one thing that always amazes me is the assumption that because it's a union shop the work, they do superb work, and non-union shops just slop it in.
Let me tell you I've seen some real sh*t work come from union shops just as well as non union. I've seen some fantastic looking projects come out of nonunion shops just as well as union shops.

I don't want to start a war on this either- just stating my findings.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> The one thing that always amazes me is the assumption that because it's a union shop the work, they do superb work, and non-union shops just slop it in.


I know this to NOT be true...



> Let me tell you I've seen some real sh*t work come from union shops just as well as non union. I've seen some fantastic looking projects come out of nonunion shops just as well as union shops.
> 
> I don't want to start a war on this either- just stating my findings.


I've worked nonunion and union - the SLOP is MOSTLY coming form the nonunion side. BUT... it is NOT because of a lack of skill, or because they do not want to do a good job - it's usually because they're not permitted to do the job the way it should be done, and have no power to tell the owner to "GFY I'm a craftsman and this is how I'm doing it," without risking getting fired.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I know this to NOT be true...
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked nonunion and union - the SLOP is MOSTLY coming form the nonunion side. BUT... it is NOT because of a lack of skill, or because they do not want to do a good job - it's usually because they're not permitted to do the job the way it should be done, and have no power to tell the owner to "GFY I'm a craftsman and this is how I'm doing it," without risking getting fired.



I think the companies i have worked for non union were 99.9% better workmanship then the union shops, In my opinion I would rather buy a custome built home built by non union contractors then one of a union shop. But I d rather work in a commercial building that was union built rather then the other!

Every home I have ever been in that was union wired I say was nearly overloaded, they use smaller panels that you cant really add to without upgrading, they load receptacles on 1st floor off gfci's on 2nd floor, they seem to really do as little as possible per house which makes sense if your trying to make money as a contractor especially when your guys are making what they make in the union I cant imagine there's much money in housing.

But every big commercial project that was union wired seems overkill on a lot of things , but they use the easy products from caddy to install there racks and there end product is beautiful , but as a contractor you could make more on commercial jobs then residential.

But really I dont think it matters whether your union or not I think what matters is your level of pride when it comes to doing the job, I always make my guys fix there crooked pipes, and they always say its getting covered by drywall whats the big deal,and I say well this is the way it is that crooked pipe is gonna be looked at throughout the entire project by owners,inspectors,gc, and other tradesmen so you either change it or go home!


But yes your right about certain things because I ask for products that we could use that are the right products and I usually don't get what i ask for because my boss don't want to put out a lot of money, like the other day I asked for a 24"x24" pull box and he gave me a 18"x18" pull box well I know it is not code but he said use it anyway!Things like that do happen but its his company not mine!


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Cal, are you looking to join as a journeyman, or a contractor? I'm sure you've already hit it but here's the web address. No, there is not a lot of info on how to join. I'll see what I can dig up. 
http://www.local134chicago.com/


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

As an aside, I'm getting a bit tired of the broad stroke assumptions on either side of the union fence. It pretty much comes down to who is running that particular job, and what the budget allows for. Code compliant does not have to beautiful. If this website has taught me anything (and it has taught me much) it is that there are technicians and great mechanics on both sides of the issue. I never jump in these discussions because the name calling and stereotyping just sickens me. 
I am a proud member of 134 but I've seen houses and businesses built by non-union labor that are not falling down or burning up. We would all do well to remember that you are only as good as your last job.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

goose134 said:


> Cal, are you looking to join as a journeyman, or a contractor? I'm sure you've already hit it but here's the web address. No, there is not a lot of info on how to join. I'll see what I can dig up.
> http://www.local134chicago.com/


I would be joining as a journeymen or apprentice I guess!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

calimurray said:


> I would be joining as a journeymen or apprentice I guess!


Oh good, as long as there isn't any confusion or anything... :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

goose134 said:


> Code compliant does not have to beautiful.


 There is so much truth to this. Unfortunately there are many people that pratice this. Not I. :no: I can remember when I was just a journeyman on a job and the foreman would always tell us that we are not building a space shuttle . Those where the good ole days.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

redbeard43 said:


> dont forget to pay your dues while NOT working for the uni..


 
Ever hear ofr a Union that accepts your dues when you send them in and then refunds almost all of them at the end of the year. Local 3 is one of them.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ever hear ofr a Union that accepts your dues when you send them in and then refunds almost all of them at the end of the year. Local 3 is one of them.


 
that would be stupid, how do bills get paid? How do you think the top office dogs get paid? Never heard of anyone doing that. Some office dog is probably wondering why he cant pay his mazaratti bill.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*craftmanship*

Well its the worker who installs the work !!
If you have pride in your work and good work ethics you will be a good electrician if your attitude is you dont care then your work will look like you dont care .
Most electricians would like to install a nice neat job union or non union .

But i believe its how your bought into the trade and who you work for as the years go by .
If i didnt like a contractors work policy i just quit after that job no one will ever make me install work bad due to there lack of material or planning .

Been there done that a few times you will find good and bad in this trade thats life you need to look around and get with a good company one thats been around many years there usally the best at what they do . They kinda didnt get there by being sloppy . Take care


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

redbeard43 said:


> that would be stupid, how do bills get paid? How do you think the top office dogs get paid? Never heard of anyone doing that. Some office dog is probably wondering why he cant pay his mazaratti bill.


Union dues in NYC are $187.00 every 6 months. You get back $80.40. The union pays it's bills, mortgage, and payroll through assessments, which are $100.00 per each $100,000.00 you earn.


----------

